# No Hub underground



## hvacplumb

can somebody tell me if it is legal for no hub cast iron to be put in underground.. If it is can you send me some documentation at [email protected]:yes::whistling2:


----------



## no drip

What kind of question is that?My 5 year old son can answer that question.


----------



## rocksteady

hvacplumb said:


> can somebody tell me if it is legal for no hub cast iron to be put in underground.. If it is can you send me some documentation at [email protected]:yes::whistling2:


What does your codebook say?




no drip said:


> What kind of question is that?My 5 year old son can answer that question.


 
Who are you? 






Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

no drip said:


> What kind of question is that?My 5 year old son can answer that question.


Before you act like a smart @ss wye don't you give us an intro http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## SlickRick

IPC Table 702.2 Underground Building Drainage and Vent Pipe.

Cast Iron Pipe. 

ASTM A 74 covers hub and spigot CI 
ASTM A 888 covers Hubless CI

Depending on which code you are under. By IPC standards, (unless they have removed it from the latest edition or amended the code in your area), then yes it may be used. It was used here for a period of time, but due to joint slippage under slabs it has been prohibited by amendment.


----------



## SlickRick

no drip said:


> What kind of question is that?My 5 year old son can answer that question.


I think you better post a intro. The natives are restless.


----------



## Cal

Yeah ,,, go ahead ,,, oh and don't worry about those silly stainless steel bands ,,, they'll just get dirty .

Used to be used around here but it can pull apart too easy ,,,,, IMO


----------



## user2090

Hey, I don't work with cast iron, its not a code requirement. If not hubless, would you have to lead it in?


----------



## SlickRick

Indie said:


> Hey, I don't work with cast iron, its not a code requirement. If not hubless, would you have to lead it in?


Rubber gaskets. Lube these guy's up and push the pipe in.

http://www.tradeeasy.com/supplier/5...ght-gasket-soil-pipe-gasket-pipe-fitting.html


----------



## user2090

slickrick said:


> Rubber gaskets. Lube these guy's up and push the pipe in.
> 
> http://www.tradeeasy.com/supplier/5...ght-gasket-soil-pipe-gasket-pipe-fitting.html



Oh, ok, sounds good to me.


----------



## Protech

How is that any better against pullout than no-hub?



slickrick said:


> Rubber gaskets. Lube these guy's up and push the pipe in.
> 
> http://www.tradeeasy.com/supplier/5...ght-gasket-soil-pipe-gasket-pipe-fitting.html


----------



## SlickRick

Protech said:


> How is that any better against pullout than no-hub?


I can't layout the physics behind it as you well know. From what I have seen, most of the problems occur from the trenches being over dug, and then not compacting under the line properly, The hub and spigot joints are more stable than no-hub, no doubt. If one end of the hub and spigot is supported, it will hold that joint in place. With the no-hub, if both ends are not supported, it will just pull the band off over time.


----------



## Protech

So to reword the original statement, no hub isn't allowed because of poor resistance to joint deflection.


----------



## SlickRick

Protech said:


> So to reword the original statement, no hub isn't allowed because of poor resistance to joint deflection.


Yes, exactly. Thank you.


----------



## Miguel

hmmm, that's weird. I mean, it makes good sense on paper and everything but recently we just destructed a bunch of no-hub pipe and fittings in order to replace it with gasketted hud & spigot material.
The interior of the building was gutted (was being done anyway for leasehold renovations) but when the as-built drawings and docs indicated that all the underslab drainage was no-hub, MJ CI someone decided it was best to demolish the slab, re-pipe with gasketed CI and re-pour the slab.
We went in with chain breakers and sledgehammers to remove the old stuff but I have to tell you that all of the 30+ yr old joints were solid and *very difficult to disassemble*.
I mean, it was a sweet job but completely unneccesary IMHO. That stuff would have lasted another 30 yrs no problem. The hubbed pipe and ftgs looked alot cooler but it was all buried and covered in concrete anyway... just seemed strange. And it was remarkable to see how strong those old mechanical joints were.


----------



## SlickRick

Miguel said:


> hmmm, that's weird. I mean, it makes good sense on paper and everything but recently we just destructed a bunch of no-hub pipe and fittings in order to replace it with gasketted hud & spigot material.
> The interior of the building was gutted (was being done anyway for leasehold renovations) but when the as-built drawings and docs indicated that all the underslab drainage was no-hub, MJ CI someone decided it was best to demolish the slab, re-pipe with gasketed CI and re-pour the slab.
> We went in with chain breakers and sledgehammers to remove the old stuff but I have to tell you that all of the 30+ yr old joints were solid and *very difficult to disassemble*.
> I mean, it was a sweet job but completely unneccesary IMHO. That stuff would have lasted another 30 yrs no problem. The hubbed pipe and ftgs looked alot cooler but it was all buried and covered in concrete anyway... just seemed strange. And it was remarkable to see how strong those old mechanical joints were.


Sounds like it was installed properly. You said the joints were tough to get apart? Do you think they applied Black Swan to the joints? Very good stuff on no-hub, just messy,sticky to work with.


----------



## user4

Protech said:


> How is that any better against pullout than no-hub?


A hub joint is three inches deep, what is the depth of a NH band, an inch a quarter on either side?

And a hub joint has the full length of the piece of pipe to reinforce against deflection, a no hub joint does not.


----------



## Optimus Primer

husky bands are 4 inches long. 2 inches each side. Plus they have 4 bands


----------

